# MTB - Thursday, 6/30/11 RAW



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2011)

Thinking of riding from Stone tomorrow after work, any takers?


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 30, 2011)

Pretty sure Aaron and I will be at Sessions around 5ish. Got to check out Stone one of these days, but I want to keep the pace up, so will stick with what's familiar today. Subject to change of course:idea:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't do 5.  I was thinking 6ish, but I could do 5:30.  I'll show you around Stone if you want.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish I saw this earlier, I really need to blow the dust off the mountain bike and get a ride in.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess I posted it after your bed time last night, sorry.  Go get the bike at lunch so you can come join me...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I guess I posted it after your bed time last night, sorry.  Go get the bike at lunch so you can come join me...



Heading up to the south shore area of MA in a bit so won't be going by the house. Plan to get out this weekend sometimes and hopefully my other bike is done soon.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe this weekend then.

What other bike?  Are you currently down a bike or are you building something new?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Maybe this weekend then.
> 
> What other bike?  Are you currently down a bike or are you building something new?



You need to start paying attention around here!
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=631856&postcount=111


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You need to start paying attention around here!
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=631856&postcount=111



That was so long ago I assumed it was all set by now.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That was so long ago I assumed it was all set by now.



NO, this is Fox we're dealing with! Took over a month last time.

Have a good ride.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 30, 2011)

Brian, we're headed out NOW..going to Punch Brook...hopefully we won't get too lost. Be there about 4:54:45 or thereabouts:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

Enjoy yourselves.  I'm going to Stone at 6ish, that's as exact as I can get.


----------

